# Weight reduction for my TT?



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

im now thinking about stripping my TT to make it lighter. im also on the verge of nosing it as i dont use the car any more.
any ideas where to start? i know i will take the back seats out,boot lining,wheel and brace.....iv also heard about a heavy block behind the rear bumper? what is it for?

thanks for any help peeps.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

its a ballast, peeps have been taking theirs out. i think its 18 kg approx and the towing eye thing at the back is another few kg you can shed.

the quattro sport doesnt have the ballast as standard i believe. nor a spare wheel witch is 20kg including the toolkit thing.

if you remove all that your looking at a 40 -45 kg reduction

oh btw the front seats weigh a fair bit so swapping those out might be a good idea.


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

If taking stuff out of the back I"d be thinking about relocating the battery to the back. Weight distribution is important. The question I don't have the answer to is how important?


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

QS 240 is 50 kg lighter than std tt.
Spare tyre and kit out, thats 20kg and ballast with tow 18kg, rear sets 12kg and there you go your as light as a QS.

I was asking same question some time ago.

take a look.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=143557&hilit=+weight


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

jay said:


> QS 240 is 50 kg lighter than std tt.
> Spare tyre and kit out, thats 20kg and ballast with tow 18kg, rear sets 12kg and there you go your as light as a QS.
> 
> I was asking same question some time ago.
> ...


''Spare tyre and kit out, thats 20kg and ballast with tow 18kg, rear sets 12kg'' - What about the lighter front seats? Does that make QS even lighter?? :?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Would be intrested to know what the standard V6 exhaust weight is? And the milltek or blue flame equivilant... Anyone?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Official Audi stats , the QS is 75kg lighter than a standard 225 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am thinking about a bit of weight saving for my TT if only I could keep off the pies [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jay said:


> Spare tyre and kit out, thats 20kg and ballast with tow 18kg, rear sets 12kg and there you go your as light as a QS.





conlechi said:


> Official Audi stats , the QS is 75kg lighter than a standard 225


So the seats must make up the other 25kg


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

the seats I believe weight 20kgs. remove the rear counter weight the backs seats and buy or make a seat delete (out of light weight material) not saving to much weight making a seat delete out of MDF. Take out the front seats and put in some Pole Positions. I think the stocker heated and air bag seats weigh 60kgs together or a piece I can't remember bloody heavy either way. Have enough windscreen washer fluid full enough to have the warning light off that capacity is about a litre. Take out the spare tire and jack and other stuff with it and put a can off fix a flat in the boot. Relocate the battery or get a braille light weight racing battery. It is about .01 second for every 100lbs lost. How much do you want to strip it down?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Take the air conditioning system out. Not only weight but Horse Power.............

It will make a noticeable difference. Some have taken the saftey bars out of the doors as the power windows and replaced with old fashion crank ones with alum fittings though

Your rims whether there 17" or 18" should weigh no more then 18 lbs. each.

have fun lite pulleys, fly wheel ect.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i was seriously considering all of this but decided it was to costly to get pole positions, relocated batt and reat delete kits etc, there was a good removing ballast and toe thread not to long back but the outcome from just those bits was it wasn't a noticeable change :?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to see the one about not a reasonable difference when the A/C is removed. They make cars without the A/C to have better performance............ I will try digging that one up I hope it was not a Performance Shop that quoted that..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Doesn't the A/C have a clutch on the power take-off, so when it's not running there is nothing extra physically connected to the engine anyway?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Think spandex is right when its off its off surel?
I have removed the ballast 20kg Rear toeing eye 3kg And tool kit 2kg So now because i have a V6 i weigh about as much as the moon.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Doesn't the A/C have a clutch on the power take-off, so when it's not running there is nothing extra physically connected to the engine anyway?


That is correct when your driving with the air-con off if takes no power from the motor as the clutch is disengaged. When you turn the air-con on you can feel the power of the car drop. If you get on the car and accelerate hard the clutch will disengage to free up more power to get you up to speed the re-engage.


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

wicked thanks peeps thats helped alot. do you have to take off the back bumper for the ballast? im stripping it but keeping the door cards on and dash in. will prob take the front seats out. iv just got to get the money together for the nos as a decent kit will cost me £1290 fitted.......a bit pricey if you ask me.

thanks again.   [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

It is easier to remove the rear bumper to do so more room too. If you are going strip it out that much you can just remove the seats and put in one seat rather than two. If your feeling really brave remove the air-con, power steering, all the emissions stuff. Remove the rear spoiler and send that to me as I've been after one for about a year now :lol:


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

lol. i do and will still use it at weekends so im keeping some stuff in plus the misses wont be happy if i take her seat away from her.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

give her a bucket to sit on :lol:


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

lol.


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Official Audi stats , the QS is 75kg lighter than a standard 225
> 
> Mark


Not what Tiff say!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3cuFUlK ... re=channel


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> jay said:
> 
> 
> > QS 240 is 50 kg lighter than std tt.
> ...


The weight saving here was to be had on removing the weight in supply of the heated seats, the option is there to have the heated fitted at nil extra cost but of you were to have purchased a 240qs from new you had the choice of to have heat or not. Me thinks this is the extra 25kg that is up for grabs here??


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the A/C have a clutch on the power take-off, so when it's not running there is nothing extra physically connected to the engine anyway?
> ...


 well bite my butukas... I did not know that about the TT. Thanks all this time going up mountains and turning it off is over just punch it a little. Thanks again to both of you.

Have a nice evening.....


----------

